

Wrote a synced presentation app in 2 hours and journaled the whole process - davidchang
https://github.com/davidchang/presentation-poc#synced-presentation-proof-of-concept

======
vittore
I can't really call it app. Pair of angular tutorials, slightly twisted and
merged together may be.

